# New Car - Ford ?



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Folks,
I soonish need to get rid of my rental car. Buying one, eventually secondhand, is the next task. 

anybody driving a Ford - or has some friends/colleagues/workmates who drive one ? Are they any good here ? I understand that the resale value is not great compared to some Japanese Models...however, they are fairly cheap to buy...
got a quote for one of these new Ford Edge...good options, AED 129'000.- incl. 
3 years of service and warranty, 1. year Insurance included.....

the Mondeo Sedan (Caravan) is even cheaper with AED 75'000.-.....this is really cheap as back in Europe one pays more than twice as much....

any feedback or experiences much appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've got my heart set on a Ford Edge as well - just as soon as I get my license! I used to drive a Ford Mondeo in London and find Ford cars to be very easy to drive and very reliable!

If you do go for the Ford Edge, let us know how it handles!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

^Maz....
will most certainly do should I convince myself to go for it. First need to get my family arranged who will arrive tomorrow night at 2am....then move into the new flat early next week....unpack our belongings...and then the car is the next project....

Maybe you'll have one before I have ) 

also had a Mondeo some years ago...until someone decided that the red light for him is a mere decoration......

cheers


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

But the edge is UGLY!? 

Have you looked at the Nissan Pathfinder and Murano? Same kinda price... And better imo.

the GMC terrian is also quite nice.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> But the edge is UGLY!?



I feel insulted!  NO, IT IS NOT UGLY!!! How can you call the love of my life ugly!! 

I think it's a beautiful car but that's just me!  The minute I sort out a driving license, then I want one! You can either get in the ugly car or walk!!!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Fine, Ill drive my Pajero, and go where you can't...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Murano I may consider... But Pathfinder ... Not really... Would like a Touareg or Q5 once out...but part of the intended budget needs diversion towards the flat...and then there is the old flatscreen & blue ray etc etc )


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

LOL! from what I can see the Murano starts at 126k. 

I have to admit that I don't know much about ford, so only go on looks. I love the Pathfinder.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Given Dubai's climate you want to pick a car with a great AC that can handle this hot weather. Then get really good tires. Someone told me the Toyota Corolla has a good AC system for this climate so that's what I rented and was happy with it.

If style were all I was worried about then i'd get a red or blue Mini Cooper. It's my fave.


----------



## Ollstar (Oct 7, 2008)

Get a Hummer! Then you can drive over the cars in traffic jams!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Fine, Ill drive my Pajero, and go where you can't...


Unless you speak Spanish, I won't tell you what Pajero means!  LOL

Personally, I wouldn't buy a Western vehicle for use in the Middle East, the vehicle specs simply cannot cope with the extreme conditions. Look at Japanese vehicles, they fare far better.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Well I certainly am not in Spain so I don't think i have to worry about being called a pajero...   Although my colleague's GF is spanish.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Well I certainly am not in Spain so I don't think i have to worry about being called a pajero...   Although my colleague's GF is spanish.


You don't have to be in Spain (or many South American countries) to speak Spanish  Ask your colleague what it means..... LOL And when you find out, thats not a name I'm giving you, I just find it hilarious seeing those vehicles on the road and knowing it's meaning!! LMAO


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks Pasanada.....
looks like I should go for Japanese then....

cheers
L.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> You don't have to be in Spain (or many South American countries) to speak Spanish  Ask your colleague what it means..... LOL And when you find out, thats not a name I'm giving you, I just find it hilarious seeing those vehicles on the road and knowing it's meaning!! LMAO


I know what it means... I will just cover up the name then. But, It's a very good value for money 4x4 here IMO.


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I know what it means... I will just cover up the name then. But, It's a very good value for money 4x4 here IMO.


Oh that is too funny, I just looked up translation for Pajero  & have been dissuaded from getting one now...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> Thanks Pasanada.....
> looks like I should go for Japanese then....
> 
> cheers
> L.


You're welcome, Lenochka. 

I was in the motor business in Dubai, specifically the 4x4 industry so know a little about car's - for a girlie! 

Bubbles, glad you know the meaning but don't cover up the name, not many know its meaning in Dubai!  Totally agree though, the Pajero is good value for money although I prefer a Toyota LC V8 or Ford 350.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

is Ford 350 one with Japanese specs ?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lenochka said:


> is Ford 350 one with Japanese specs ?


No but it was a lovely armoured one that whipped arse around an old industrial estate in RAK!  

The vehicles I dealt with were intended for Iraq and Afghanistan so even Western models were equipped to withstand extreme conditions i.e. sand, heat, IED's!!! For civilian use, I wouldn't recommend them, hence my earlier post.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I love the LC! unfortunately, its quite a bit more expensive than the Pajero (your laughing now right?  )

The Ford 350 is just too much of a monstrosity, good if your into quadbiking. It certainly is not a good only car... Were talking about the big pick-up with the 4 wheels at the back right?

But my real love is the Caddy Escalade... Oh please ship, come in now.  

Lenochka, have you decided what you're gonna buy?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I love the LC! unfortunately, its quite a bit more expensive than the Pajero (your laughing now right?  )
> 
> The Ford 350 is just too much of a monstrosity, good if your into quadbiking. It certainly is not a good only car... Were talking about the big pick-up with the 4 wheels at the back right?
> 
> ...



Yes, the LC is my dream 4x4 but alas, my transport allowance only got me a 2009 Mazda 6.....*sigh*

Yes, the pickup is the correct one you're referring to - great fun despite the weight of the up armouring!!!

And no, I'm not laughing.....much!  lol


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Nope, haven't decided yet, Ogri. 
Family due to arrive finally in about 3 hours....so that's the priority for the next couple of days...then move from the temp accomodation to the permanent flat.....and once we're settled in there go on a shopping spree for car, tv, blue ray etc  

if I don't run out of money before that I will join for the next round of drinks


----------

